

An Exceptionally Simple Theory of Everything (not a joke) - amichail
http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=196498

======
amichail
Slides here:

<http://relativity.phys.lsu.edu/ilqgs/lisi111307.pdf>

Audio here:

<http://relativity.phys.lsu.edu/ilqgs/lisi111307.mp3>

